# Computer not recognizing my new blank (BD-R) blu-ray discs



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi I have a Dell XPS M1530 laptop with a blu-ray burner in it. I just went out and bought some Ridata BD-R blank discs to use for data storage. When I insert the BD-R disc into the burner, and try to burn some data to it, a message pops up saying to "insert a blu-ray disc into the drive", as if there isn't one there.

I'm just wondering why this is happening, if I am not doing something right, or is there something wrong with the discs that I bought, or with the blu-ray burner.

Of anyone has any ideas, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance
computersrkool


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you sure you have a Blu-Ray burner and not a Blu-Ray player only? 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Device Manager,_ Expand_ DVD/CD-Rom_ drives. Under there does it list a* BD-RW* drive or just a _BD _drive? If you have a *BD-RW* drive, it may not support the Ridata discs. 
What is the make and model# of the drive? Do a Google search for the manufacturer and model# and search for* Firmware*. Updating the firmware will allow more manufacturers brands to be recognized by the drive.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I can find, it does come with a Blu-Ray burner (upgrade). However, it only supports BD-RE discs (from what I can see).


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for your quick responses to my questions. To Spunk Funk, it says that it is Matshita BD-RE UJ-225S. I think that it is a Blu-ray burner by that. I googled Matshita and found the firmware update for my burner. Once downloaded and unpacked, I clicked it to install it. After giving me the warning message about closing all windows applications etc., I clicked yes to go ahead with the install. Right away a message came up saying that there was no compatible hardware on my system for this software update. There was an earlier version of a firmware update for my burner, should I try it or what should I try next.
To JimE, I think you are right in saying that it is a blu-ray burner, and if you are right about it only using BD-RE discs, do you know if they are more expensive than BD-R and if they are easy to find in most computer stores?

Thanks
computersrkool


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I believe a BD-RE burner should be able to create both BD-RE and BD-RW discs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The firmware is here (I assume this is what you already tried): https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGCLT29U&upd_id=6096&os_group_id=10

However, as this is in a Dell, it wouldn't surprise me if it's using a Dell firmware. Hence why the stock firmware doesn't work. You would need to check the Dell site for any updates.

I will add that updating the firmware won't change the supported disc type, but it can help with proper function of supported types.

You can use an app such as DVDInfoPro (no longer free, but there is a free trial) to test a drive to see which disc types it supports.

As for pricing, I hardly ever buy discs in a store. Most of my media purchases are from Amazon or NewEgg. And from what I can see, yes, the BD-RE discs are more expensive.

And from what I'm reading, that drive is slow.


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks again, I'll try going to Dell to see if there is a firmware update for this BD-RE drive. So it almost sounds like it wouldn't really be worth using it as a Blu-ray burner because it will take so long to do anything that the laptop may give out before it's finished burning the disc. The Stubborn and determined part of me just wants to see if I can get it to work, but the rational part of me says I just spent $24 on discs that I may not ever be able to use, and that I'm probably just wasting valuable time.

Thanks again
computersrkool


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh I also forgot to mention that these discs I bought are LTH, not sure if that makes a difference or not, but just thought I would mention it.


computersrkool


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

To JimE, I tried going to that website again and tried that firmware download again and the laptop rejected it again saying it was not the right software for any hardware on the computer. I went to Dell and did find firmware for the DVD/CD drive but was afraid that it was only for DVDs or CDs, not for Blu-ray drives. This Blu-ray drive/burner is an optional upgrade for this laptop. The numbers didn't seem to match my drive either.
I actually haven't had this laptop for very long, and I hadn't even tried other media until just yesterday besides blu-rays. Yesterday I decided to test all different types of media. 
It will read and play CDs
It will recognize an empty burnable DVD, but fails at burning it
It won't recognize or play a DVD movie
It will recognize a Blu-ray movie, but can't play it because it needs an update to Dell Media Direct, in order to work, but the update seems to be gone from the website now.
It will not recognize the empty Blu-ray BD-R disks that I have. I don't have any other empty Blu-ray discs at the moment.

Just thought this may help someone see what the problem is with this drive.

Thanks
computersrkool


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like you might have a defective drive. If it's still under warranty, you might try contacting Dell.


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi, is that because it is so random on what it can read and can't read, what it can burn and what it can't burn, that's a sign that it is defective? Thanks I just thought that I needed some software or something to make it work right. I'll maybe take a look at what dell has for replacing this one.

Thanks
computersrkool


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If a new product cannot do what it was advertised as being able to do, the product is defective, or the advertiser was lying. Either way, the next step would be to contact them to see if they are willing to work with you to get the problem resolved.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is no free Blu-Ray player software to play Blu-Ray movies on your computer. I use iDeer Blu-ray Player Software - Download iDeer Blu-ray player for Mac OS 10.8 and Windows.
There is no free Blu-Ray Burning software either. I use DVDFab: Blu-ray Copy -- DVDFab
Optical Drives can be very picky with what discs it will burn to. Updating the Firmware sometimes helps. You will have to find the brand of discs that works for your burner. You should only use Name Brand blanks. (ie) Vebatim, Sony, Phillips.


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for all the info and links, I will definitely look them up and give them a try. The only problem I see in trying new and different blu-ray media is that it's so expensive to buy and if maybe I could just buy 3 of each that might work, but the stores where I have found blu-ray discs most were in large packages, and the one that had 3 discs was $19 for 3. 

Thanks again for your help and advice
computersrkool


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention to Spyware Dr., this is not a new computer, it is one someone gave to me. I think it is actually about 10 years old, so the warranty stuff etc. is long past, but thanks for the suggestions.

computersrkool


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Best bet is likely to just replace it.

The DVD issue would appear to a fault with the DVD portion of the drive, so it very likely needs to be replaced anyway (assuming you want DVD support).

For Blu-Ray playback, you will need a player. The most common option is PowerDVD.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you do not play or burn Blu-Ray discs on your computer, You can get another DVD/RW drive rather inexpensively. If you would like to play Blu-Ray movies, but do not need to burn Blu-Ray discs, you can get a Blu-Ray player/CDRW/DVDRW drive that is less expensive then a Blu-Ray burner


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, a lot has changed about my situation since my last post. I was in contact with the person that gave me this laptop and she said that she could bring me over an empty Blu-ray disc and see if she could help me get it working. She brought over a Sony BD-R and my computer recognized it. I never got a chance to burn on it though. I told her that it wouldn't recognize my DVD movies and play them, she told me make sure that the DVD is clean and not scratched, so we put in one that had only been played once, it worked, then I put in an empty DVD, it recognized it. I removed it and not sure what happened, but when I decided to put another empty DVD in, it was really difficult to get it to go in, and I should have stopped there, but I pushed it. It did finally go in but when I tried ejecting it there was no way it was coming out. We tried and tried to get it out with no luck. Then we thought maybe we could get it out by removing the drive, well that turned out to be more than the two of us could handle. We stopped at having to remove the keyboard and everything under it. So I've given up on having a DVD/Blu-ray etc. in this laptop, unless you guys have any other suggestions about how to remove the disc easily. 

My thought is, that the drive by the way it sounds when I click eject, is probably broken now anyway. Is that a valid assumption?

Thanks
computersrkool


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The disc is lodged into the drive at a weird angle and won't eject. Damage may have been done to the drive. You can try to get a pair of Needle nose pliers and reach into the slot and grab the disc, and press the eject button while gripping the disc to remove it. Be sure not to shatter it. 
At that point, I would not trust putting another disc in the drive. There are YouTube videos showing you how to disassemble the computer and replace the drive.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Just from my own experience I have found that laptop optical drives NEVER last more than 2-3 years, especially on the writing (burner) side. It takes a far higher laser output to do the writing in most cases. Often I have had an older optical drive that will still most often READ a disk, but not write anymore. Badly scratched disk become more of a problem as well, I believe due to reduced laser pickup output. This can be due to dust on the pickup over time and/or reduced laser output power. :sad:*

*This has been true of Toshiba, HP and ASUS laptops I have owned. I'm not so sure about whether a 10 year old laptop would have a BD burner, as that was a fairly high-priced option if at all that far back! *

*I still have not had any laptop with more than BD read capabilities! My newest is just passing the 2 year mark.*

*Try this search result, which seems to indicate that VLC player CAN now read and play Blueray disks. I haven't tried any as yet, as I am not a big movie consumer other than streaming downloads.*

*https://www.google.com/search?q=VLC+player+-+Blueray&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8*

*YMMV*


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for both of your suggestions, I will definitely try all of them. At this point what is there to lose. To Wizmo, it is a Blu-ray burner, the girl that gave it to me brought over empty Blu-ray discs that she used to use on it. I looked up this model and yes for a lot of money you could have that option put on it.

Anyway thanks again and I will let you guys know how things worked out once I get a chance to try everything.
computersrkool


----------

